# OMG! University of Hawaii is in Second Life!



## Axelfox (Dec 19, 2009)

Saw it on the news last night.

http://www.hawaii.edu/secondlife/


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow.
Gettin' on the bandwagon kind of late there, UH.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought a lot of universities were.  I have a friend that works in NC State that said they use Second Life for stuff like meetings and conferences with other external entities.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I thought a lot of universities were.  I have a friend that works in NC State that said they use Second Life for stuff like meetings and conferences with other external entities.



Yeah.
Like a billion.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah.
> Like a billion.



Now only if businesses could get convinced to use SL for meetings.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Now only if businesses could get convinced to use SL for meetings.



They already do.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Now only if businesses could get convinced to use SL for meetings.


 They do but they avoid people who use it for recreation like the a fatal virus show up to one with a furry avatar and they would never take you seriously again. (seen it happen he ended up quitting)


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 19, 2009)

Thankfully my work (a university) has not adopted it.  The ITS director is of the same opinion as myself and most others there that it's incredibly silly.  Easier to just pick up a phone and join a conference.  It's a great example of over-using technology to accomplish something simple.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Thankfully my work (a university) has not adopted it.  The ITS director is of the same opinion as myself and most others there that it's incredibly silly.  Easier to just pick up a phone and join a conference.  It's a great example of over-using technology to accomplish something simple.



Oh well.
Less money for your university, then.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Wow.
> Gettin' on the bandwagon kind of late there, UH.



/me wonders if they're hiring security


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Oh well.
> Less money for your university, then.



Umm... what would that have to do with tuition, grants or donations?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Umm... what would that have to do with tuition, grants or donations?



My university had private contracts to work on SL.
The last contract I worked on was decently high budget and the contract was guaranteed for a 5 year period.

Our lab was autonomous and given funds to work from the contracts we produced.
The engineering overhead would skim from the top of the contract to work on new buildings and add to grants.
The projects were successful enough that the University had us open 3 additional labs (now working over different technologies and media) and create a four path program for education in virtual worlds development.

monies


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> My university had private contracts to work on SL.
> The last contract I worked on was decently high budget and the contract was guaranteed for a 5 year period.
> 
> Our lab was autonomous and given funds to work from the contracts we produced.
> ...


 
But let's be honest here, the real cash cow is the 'virtual child' prostitution ring you opened, right?


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 19, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> But let's be honest here, the real cash cow is the 'virtual child' prostitution ring you opened, right?



JAJAJA ,that is so funny.

Of course i wonder if they hire security for the sim and how much,because before the economy crashed the rate for security was L$50-L$150.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> JAJAJA ,that is so funny.
> 
> Of course i wonder if they hire security for the sim and how much,because before the economy crashed the rate for security was L$50-L$150.



probably not


----------



## Azure (Dec 19, 2009)

Wtf would you hire VIRTUAL SECURITY FOR?


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 20, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> My university had private contracts to work on SL.
> The last contract I worked on was decently high budget and the contract was guaranteed for a 5 year period.
> 
> Our lab was autonomous and given funds to work from the contracts we produced.
> ...



Ooooooh... development (and hopefully not virtual child prostitution).   Yes, I could see there being money in that.  Well for all I know, that could well be going on - I was talking about folks using it for meetings and stuff.  Neat.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wtf would you hire VIRTUAL SECURITY FOR?



To take care of griefers and people causing trouble.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 20, 2009)

Hell, we aren't even ALLOWED on SL at my current school.  Not because of the sexual stuff that goes on, just because it falls under 'online gaming'.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 20, 2009)

Qoph said:


> Hell, we aren't even ALLOWED on SL at my current school.  Not because of the sexual stuff that goes on, just because it falls under 'online gaming'.



A game? 

Actually i view it more as a glorified chatroom with graphics.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 20, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> A game?
> 
> Actually i view it more as a glorified chatroom with graphics.


 
And yet you worship this glorified chatroom with graphics. :/


----------



## Vintage (Dec 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wtf would you hire VIRTUAL SECURITY FOR?



so no one can launch ten million tacos into your golden fuckpalace

not that security would stop that anyway


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 20, 2009)

Qoph said:


> Hell, we aren't even ALLOWED on SL at my current school.  Not because of the sexual stuff that goes on, just because it falls under 'online gaming'.


That reminds me: make sure everyone I know never considers grove city for college.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 22, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Thankfully my work (a university) has not adopted it.  The ITS director is of the same opinion as myself and most others there that it's incredibly silly.  Easier to just pick up a phone and join a conference.  It's a great example of over-using technology to accomplish something simple.




The late Kurt Vonnegut, Jr. once wrote that that Internet reminded him of the dorks he knew when he was younger with their HAM radios, desperately alone in their basements talking to strangers in Mexico City


----------



## Jelly (Dec 22, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> The late Kurt Vonnegut, Jr. once wrote that that Internet reminded him of the dorks he knew when he was younger with their HAM radios, desperately alone in their basements talking to strangers in Mexico City


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> I thought a lot of universities were.  I have a friend that works in NC State that said they use Second Life for stuff like meetings and conferences with other external entities.



Of course one thing i don't understand is why when universities build sims they have the sims virtually empty when they're not around. I mean WTH? If you're going to build a sim the least you can do is hire some greeters to greet people,i know of many stores in SL that have greeters.


----------

